# What is a good site for tech questions?



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

Anyone know a good site for tech questions?

In case anyone has any thoughts, I'll post my problem here.
Hp Vectra PII400
Win 2k
3 DIMM slots. I have 3 256M modules, the manual says it should be ok. When I add the third- 512 to 768, CPU usage rises to almost 100%. Explorer and taskmgr.exe seem to be the big users. I remove the DIMM and it returns to normal.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Is the 3rd DIMM the same brand and speed as the other 2? With HP's I've seen them very picky about having exactly the same memory in all slots.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I bet the speed or the Parity is diffrent this is why you are having the problem.


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

I bought three identical DIMMs and swapped out the old stuff.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

One more question, Rick. Are you sure that the m/b in the vectra can take 768 MB RAM? We use HP's here at work exclusively (ugh!) and in my experience some of the older vectras can't take more than 512MB.


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

The book says yes. The powerup memory test and windows both report 768.


----------

